# il a vu clair tout de suite



## Hakkar

Un ulteriore domanda. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a tradurre questa frase? il a vu clair tout de suite.

Grazie in anticipo. Dovrebbe essere un espressione idiomatica...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Hakkar,
Direi "ha indovinato subito", "ci ha veduto chiaro subito"


----------



## Jacko86

Suona meglio..

"Ci ha visto subito bene"


----------



## matoupaschat

Forse, ma "y voir clair" viene usato perlopiù in francese in senso figurato, col significato di "intuire ciò che si trama, che sta accadendo" . Ne va lo stesso con "ci ha visto subito bene" ?
Grazie .


----------



## Jacko86

Assolutamente si! 

Ha lo stesso significato figurativo..

Saluti da Lyon!


----------



## patrovytt

Direi: "Gli è subito stato chiaro..."


----------

